# Ancient Astronauts, The Bible According to America, and Now Revelation!



## Warren (Dec 22, 2014)

The History Channel have put together a show about a seven year tribulation, disappearing children, and a hipster journalist-turned-prophet. Here's some blog about Darby and Scofield's pre-trib doctrine, reviewing the scanty material teased by the show's trailers. One commercial shows an Obama-like antichrist, flying an imitation of Shepard Fairey's "Hope" portrait...


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 22, 2014)

As far as Ancient astronauts .. In parts of south america there may have been a practice of putting dead people in hot air balloons and setting them off to sea and decorating the land with large art forms for them... not as exciting an explanation

More exciting would be early indigenous pottery and wall art with dinosaur like animals


----------



## Warren (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know about that, but it could be. Anyway, the show airs on the 29th, probably in a prime time slot. Although the show might start some one-off conversations at school or the office, I doubt anybody but conservative evangelicals will watch.

What would happen if the HC faithfully produced Fox's Book of Martyrs, instead of this Left Behind tripe?


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 22, 2014)

The one on the End times according to dispensationalists has already been done. That was before the Haggard scandal. I remember because he was on it and it airs every now and then.


----------

